# Freezing Bloat



## 92sho16 (Jun 7, 2011)

I stumbled upon a list of bloatware list that someone posted over on android central.

Alarm & Timer 2.3.4
Android Live Wallpapers 2.3.4
Backup Assistant 2.3.4
Backup Assistant Client 1.0
Bookmarks Widget 2.3.4
[BOOKMARKS] Browser 2.3.4 -- this is the stock browser, I prefer Dolphin HD
Citrix Receiver 2.1.1059
City ID 1.1.7
Device Setup 1.0
Email 2.3.4
Email Authenticator 2.3.4 -- delete or freeze either of these and lose the stock email app
Files 2.3.4
GoToMeeting 1.0
Guided Tours 2.3.4
Help Center 2.3.4
Home screen tips 1.0
IM 3.0.4.6
IM Presence 2.3.4
Live Wallpaper Picker 2.3.4
Messaging 2.3.4
MOTOPRINT 2.0.0.38
News 2.3.4
Setup 2.3.4
Slacker 3.0.535
Social Location 2.0
Social Messaging 2.3.4
Social Networking 2.3.4
Social Status 2.3.4
Sticky note 2.3.4
Swype 3.21.87.27685
System Portal 2.3.4
Task Manager 10.0
Tasks 1.0
Toggle Widgets 2.3.4
Universal Inbox 2.3.4 -- there are 2, both can be safely deleted/frozen
V CAST Media Manager 4.4.1.0
V CAST Music 03.72.110
V CAST Tones 4.5.11
V CAST Videos 5.72.008
VideoSurf 1.0.10
VZ Navigator 7.2.0.353
Weather 2.3.4
Webtop 1.0
Webtop Connector 1.0 -- if you're going to use webtop obviously don't touch these!
World Clock 1.0

So far I have frozen most on this list. List seems to be pretty complete but if there are any missed make sure to mention them.

Original Link: http://forums.androidcentral.com/bi...7104-has-any-one-rooted-their-bionic-yet.html


----------



## 92sho16 (Jun 7, 2011)

Also since the phone has internal storage make sure to search for Titanium Backup folder under the preferences otherwise it will show no apps to restore.

Edit: Or make sure to add your titanium folder to the internal storage.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

There is a script for the D3 that removes all the bloat. I have not done enough digging into seeing if that script works on the bionic or not.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## 92sho16 (Jun 7, 2011)

I would probably wait to remove anything until there is an SBF or at the very least backup the apps onto a computer. Of coarse the script could be modified to rename to .bak.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

Yes be very careful if you remove that apk. Freezing it should be fine but people have reported having problems when removing some apps

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

thread moved. please use developers section for releases only. thanks


----------



## 92sho16 (Jun 7, 2011)

razorloves said:


> thread moved. please use developers section for releases only. thanks


Yea I wasn't sure if it was the place to put it. I would like to be apart of some release but i need some help getting started developing, I found a tutorial on how to compile android source need to find some time to try it.


----------



## ericatomars23 (Jun 21, 2011)

You can uninstall CITY ID its the first thing I did when I got my phone. I was also able to uninstall some golf game and for the life of me I can't think of it.. Oh man do I hate the bloat. Especially the slacker/vcast apps and kindle.


----------

